# making video resolution larger without losing quality



## kintot (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello,

Im trying to find a program (preferably freeware) that will resize video resolution without losing any quality. 
I tried a program called videoenhancer, it seemed that it could do the job. it resized the video without making it pixelated.
but when i tried converting the resulting file was 18Gigs (from the original 190mb) and it didnt play with my media player complete with codecs.

A little help with the program or suggestions for other programs will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

It's not possible to resize a video (especially make it larger) without losing video quality. Think about it. Your video has a certain amount of information to display the video. When you increase its size, you have to add more information. Result, crappy video.

That's why video (and pictures) are created in a larger size then reduced. It's also why HD and BlueRay exist.

Courtney


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

It's true, what Courtney says, but some codecs will do a very decent job of interpolation when resizing so that in some instances it at least looks practically as good as the original. File size must increase dramatically to get the best results but its easy to go overboard as well.

You didn't mention what the video format was but I've had very good results (and some bad) with both the Divx converter and AutoGK (divx and xvid), both of which you can fine tune the resolution and bit rate to a reasonable compromise, if the input video is compatible of course. AutoGK 2.45 is the free one.


----------



## kintot (Dec 7, 2007)

thank you both. Ive had success with resizing using an iPod converter but it wont work for me this time. filetype is .avi. ill give the autogk a try. 
thanks again


----------

